# My son has gave my husband a black eye



## needymom (Sep 4, 2009)

My son who has some mental issues just flipped out. We took away his body building supplements because we thought this might be part of his mood swings. He first went downstairs hoping to find them. At first we heard him moving stuff around then he started throwing things around. He came upstairs and went into his room and came out shortly after. My husband told him he threw them out. My son got angry and said he paid a lot of money for them. My husband said he understands that but he is doing so much better being off them. My son then turned into a lunatic. He started smashing things in the living room . I tried to stop him and then he was going to hit me, my husband stopped him and got a good punch right in the face. At this time I will admit I lost it and told my son I am calling the police. My husband was cool as a cucumber all through this. My son is in his room right now with tears running down on his face and a total lunatic look in his eyes. My husband is cleaning up the mess. My husband told me this is how his one sister use to act. I am sure what to do? Should I phone my son's doctor or let him calm down more.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

how old is your son?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

needymom said:


> My son who has some mental issues just flipped out. We took away his body building supplements because we thought this might be part of his mood swings. He first went downstairs hoping to find them. At first we heard him moving stuff around then he started throwing things around. He came upstairs and went into his room and came out shortly after. My husband told him he threw them out. My son got angry and said he paid a lot of money for them. My husband said he understands that but he is doing so much better being off them. My son then turned into a lunatic. He started smashing things in the living room . I tried to stop him and then he was going to hit me, my husband stopped him and got a good punch right in the face. At this time I will admit I lost it and told my son I am calling the police. My husband was cool as a cucumber all through this. My son is in his room right now with tears running down on his face and a total lunatic look in his eyes. My husband is cleaning up the mess. My husband told me this is how his one sister use to act. I am sure what to do? Should I phone my son's doctor or let him calm down more.


I recommend letting him take time enough to get his resolve, but discreetly call his Dr. as he definitely needs to know. But any further acts of violence on your sons part needs to be immediately reported to the police for your own safety as well as his. In any event, we'll continue to be in prayer for you!


----------



## Screenp2 (Dec 4, 2011)

needymom said:


> We took away his body building supplements because we thought this might be part of his mood swings.


You thought.. do you have anything to back that up other than your feelings.. 

How would you feel if you came home and someone threw out your things, that cost more than you think, because they 'felt like' it was doing something you didn't like. 

now you wonder why he threw a fit.. :scratchhead:

Get a clue about body building. it's a world filled with supplements and other regiments that need to be followed to the T if you're bulking or in a training routine.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Screenp2 said:


> You thought.. do you have anything to back that up other than your feelings..
> 
> How would you feel if you came home and someone threw out your things, that cost more than you think, because they 'felt like' it was doing something you didn't like.
> 
> ...


there is a difference between a 'someone' and the parent of a child.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

How old is your son?
What exactly are those supplements?
Wouldn`t you be upset if he just decided you`d be better off if he threw away your stuff?
What else is going on in your house?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> there is a difference between a 'someone' and the parent of a child.


But are we talking steroids or protein shakes? There is a huge difference. Just because he's a child basic respect doesn't go out the window.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> But are we talking steroids or protein shakes? There is a huge difference. Just because he's a child basic respect doesn't go out the window.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if he is old enough to make his own decisions then he is old enough to have his azz kicked for trying to hit the mother and put in juvy.

i would still like to know what it was and how they came to the conclusion it may be bad for him.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if he is old enough to make his own decisions then he is old enough to have his azz kicked for trying to hit the mother and put in juvy.
> 
> i would still like to know what it was and how they came to the conclusion it may be bad for him.


Basic respect both ways - as in him not getting violent too.
Just wondered if a discussion would be a better way to deal with things rather than throw stuff out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tough situation for sure.

Your son committed a crime (assault/battery) but clearly calling the police is something that no mother wants to do. However, you should consider it.

I take a number of bodybuilding supplements (creatine, whey, etc) and have never hit someone but I do not know enough about what he is taking to know whether it cause this type of aggression.

I also think calling the dr is a good idea.

I will leave one final thought here. All too often family members over-look violence whether it is husband-wife, wife-husband, child-parent, parent-child, etc. As an attorney I have seen my fair share of cases that involve violence between family members that goes on for some period of time before something really bad happens (much worse than black eyes). If you feel unsafe with your son in the house or feel as though your security and livelihood are being threatened, please take the appropriate action. I am not saying that your son should be locked up in prison (although there is an argument for that) but something would need to be done because you have every legal and moral right to feel safe in your own home.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> Basic respect both ways - as in him not getting violent too.
> Just wondered if a discussion would be a better way to deal with things rather than throw stuff out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Respect is important but there is a major difference here between throwing "stuff" out and committing assault/battery in retaliation.

The son could potentially sue for the value of the discarded items but his criminal activity (most likely a misdemeanor) would take clear precedence.

One other thing, the parents could then potentially counter-sue for the items the son smashed out of anger.

But again, this is among family members which is why this situation is sad...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

There needs to be a lot more info given here... Type of supplements, age of son, what caused the situation that the parents felt the need to throw out the supplements... Lotsa holes that need to be filled in...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd be searching a little deeper for his stash of steroids. Unless he has some severe mental problems already, normal people do not "go off" over that sort of thing. 

Seems to be a distinct lack of communicated boundaries here.


----------



## needymom (Sep 4, 2009)

My son's behaviour got strange after being put on zoloft. Our family doctor tested him for other street drugs and steriods and it came back negative. Far as I know he is on Protein but I took away his animal stack (not sure what that is), creatine, and some other stuff I can't recall the name. I took them away a few weeks ago. He was in Cuba on a graduation trip and the trip counsellors called me twice. One was because he was acting strange I am sure that that was because he was drinking and that was reacting with the zoloft. The next time was because he punched a guy in the face. I raided his room. Found a bong and his supplements. I have heard from other parents that their kids got aggressive on these supplements. When we picked him up after his trip. He seemed more himself which hasn't happened in months. He has been weaning of zoloft for the last two weeks and since being off the supplements his acne has cleared up. I wanted to take things slow with him to see what if any of these meds/supplements were causing the mood changes. Yesterday he asked if he could have them back and I said no because the doctor was going to switch his meds and that started the freak out. 
My husband amazing enough doesn't have a black eye the swelling went down. Today my son has an appointment with our family doctor. 
Yes I am afraid of my son when he does things like this. He is 17 years old and 210 lbs of muscle. No one can control him when he is like this. After he calmed down he still didn't understand that his behaviour was wrong and we are just looking out for him. 
I want my son to learn to be responsible and show respect. I have no idea how to punish him for showing disrepect .


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

Screenp2 said:


> You thought.. do you have anything to back that up other than your feelings..
> 
> How would you feel if you came home and someone threw out your things, that cost more than you think, because they 'felt like' it was doing something you didn't like.
> 
> ...


And that makes this alright?



needymom said:


> At first we heard him moving stuff around then he started throwing things around. He came upstairs and went into his room and came out shortly after. My husband told him he threw them out. My son got angry and said he paid a lot of money for them. My husband said he understands that but he is doing so much better being off them. My son then turned into a lunatic. He started smashing things in the living room . I tried to stop him and then he was going to hit me, my husband stopped him and got a good punch right in the face


.

I don't think so!


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

so now the truth comes out WAY later in your post..dr got him all screwed up on meds, sure as hell isn't nothing he bought from gnc. while i'm in no favor for what he did to you or hubby, but the kid has 1 thing he enjoys doing and he screw with him.


----------



## expatforlife (Jun 12, 2011)

needymom said:


> My son's behaviour got strange after being put on zoloft.


So he was taking weight lifting supplements prior to beginning Zoloft? 




> I have heard from other parents that their kids got aggressive on these supplements.


So you base your conclusion based upon hearsay? You don't even know which supplements he was taking and if any of them contain any of the ingredients that have been identified of causing aggression.

I also do not support what he did but I wonder if it is his way to trying to establish some sort of control in his life. 
I would suggest family counseling.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

I have taken PLENTY of supplements in my time, and I can guarantee, that NONE of them create that sort of reaction..... chemicals from a doctor however, THEY need to be addressed first and foremost. 

When it comes to a person having aggressive tendencies, the physical aspect of bodybuilding provides an outlet for that, the strenuous exercise allows for a controlled usage of the excess testosterone, steroids provide far more than can be dealt with, which is why they still go off their heads, a natural bodybuilder is generally more in tune with his body and it's stresses.

Don't mess with his supplements, adapt his medication.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

needymom said:


> My son's behaviour got strange after being put on zoloft. Our family doctor tested him for other street drugs and steriods and it came back negative. Far as I know he is on Protein but I took away his animal stack (not sure what that is), creatine, and some other stuff I can't recall the name. I took them away a few weeks ago. He was in Cuba on a graduation trip and the trip counsellors called me twice. One was because he was acting strange I am sure that that was because he was drinking and that was reacting with the zoloft. The next time was because he punched a guy in the face. I raided his room. Found a bong and his supplements. I have heard from other parents that their kids got aggressive on these supplements. When we picked him up after his trip. He seemed more himself which hasn't happened in months. He has been weaning of zoloft for the last two weeks and since being off the supplements his acne has cleared up. I wanted to take things slow with him to see what if any of these meds/supplements were causing the mood changes. Yesterday he asked if he could have them back and I said no because the doctor was going to switch his meds and that started the freak out.
> My husband amazing enough doesn't have a black eye the swelling went down. Today my son has an appointment with our family doctor.
> Yes I am afraid of my son when he does things like this. He is 17 years old and 210 lbs of muscle. No one can control him when he is like this. After he calmed down he still didn't understand that his behaviour was wrong and we are just looking out for him.
> I want my son to learn to be responsible and show respect. I have no idea how to punish him for showing disrepect .



No disrespect, Needymom, but the more facts that you impart initially might help those of us who want to take our time in trying to offer you aid and assistance, in order that we might give you a more complete answer to your needs and problems. Notwithstanding, I still firmly stand by what I offered up on my earlier post!


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Mephisto said:


> I have taken PLENTY of supplements in my time, and I can guarantee, that NONE of them create that sort of reaction..... chemicals from a doctor however, THEY need to be addressed first and foremost.
> 
> When it comes to a person having aggressive tendencies, the physical aspect of bodybuilding provides an outlet for that, the strenuous exercise allows for a controlled usage of the excess testosterone, steroids provide far more than can be dealt with, which is why they still go off their heads, a natural bodybuilder is generally more in tune with his body and it's stresses.
> 
> Don't mess with his supplements, adapt his medication.


Absolutely have to disagree. This type of behavior, the acne, etc. all point to steroid use. Steroids are incredibly common in the body building community. Talk with his doc. Do not put up with this physical abuse from your son in the future.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

needymom said:


> My son's behaviour got strange after being put on zoloft. Our family doctor tested him for other street drugs and steriods and it came back negative. Far as I know he is on Protein but I took away his animal stack (not sure what that is), creatine, and some other stuff I can't recall the name. I took them away a few weeks ago. He was in Cuba on a graduation trip and the trip counsellors called me twice. One was because he was acting strange I am sure that that was because he was drinking and that was reacting with the zoloft. The next time was because he punched a guy in the face. I raided his room. Found a bong and his supplements. I have heard from other parents that their kids got aggressive on these supplements. When we picked him up after his trip. He seemed more himself which hasn't happened in months. He has been weaning of zoloft for the last two weeks and since being off the supplements his acne has cleared up. I wanted to take things slow with him to see what if any of these meds/supplements were causing the mood changes. Yesterday he asked if he could have them back and I said no because the doctor was going to switch his meds and that started the freak out.
> My husband amazing enough doesn't have a black eye the swelling went down. Today my son has an appointment with our family doctor.
> Yes I am afraid of my son when he does things like this. He is 17 years old and 210 lbs of muscle. No one can control him when he is like this. After he calmed down he still didn't understand that his behaviour was wrong and we are just looking out for him.
> I want my son to learn to be responsible and show respect. I have no idea how to punish him for showing disrepect .



On your other thread you talk about how your husband has caused your sons mental illness and you talk about your husband 's drinking problem. 

I DO NOT CONDONE VIOLENCE!!!

But I will say that It comes off to me that your son is using bodybuilding as a way to cope with the challenges in his life (your alcoholic husband, his mental illness maybe). You threw out his ability to cope when you threw out his supplements. I don't know what all he was taking but neither do you and if I was him I would be upset to. I don't agree with your approach.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

KanDo said:


> Absolutely have to disagree. This type of behavior, the acne, etc. all point to steroid use. Steroids are incredibly common in the body building community. Talk with his doc. Do not put up with this physical abuse from your son in the future.


The son tested negative for steroids.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Love Song said:


> The son tested negative for steroids.


unfortunately, there are synthetic androgens that won't show up on a routine drug screen


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if he is old enough to make his own decisions then he is old enough to have his azz kicked for trying to hit the mother and put in juvy.


-try to rob someone for $100 (yes supplements cost that much)
-they get angry and punch you in the face
-post on an internet forum about how you got punched in the face after robbing someone and how it's totally their fault

Tomorrow's thread: I tried to break into this dude's house and he shot me! WTF!!! 



> So you base your conclusion based upon hearsay? You don't even know which supplements he was taking and if any of them contain any of the ingredients that have been identified of causing aggression.


Just regular old nutrition is what causes those crazy mood swings. Eating a lot of fat and protein while growing completely eliminates any resource bottlenecks, so a person is free to grow as fast as their body wants. This has been a trend seen across all developed nations. Girls are growing breasts and becoming fertile at a younger age, and boys have more testosterone than any other point in human history. One way to slow his growth is to greatly reduce the amount of fat in his diet since hormones like testosterone and estrogen are created from cholesterol. Of course, intentionally stunting a teen's growth falls in the same category as smoking while pregnant because "it's easier to give birth when it's only half as big as a normal baby."
Mood swings are also regulated with vitamins, particularly B vitamins. B vitamins do a lot of things, and one of those things is to power the brain. With unlimited B vitamins, everything runs at full speed like it should. Cutting B vitamins out of a person's diet will make them extremely tired, depressed, lethargic, unmotivated, etc.

If regulating their fat and vitamin intake is too complicated, you can always put them on antipsychotic medication like quetiapine. That stuff is powerful enough to make even the most strong willed person not care too much whether they live or die.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoloft can make people feel pretty weird, I am guessing you had a good reason to put him on them, not just what the doctor said. If he hasn't flipped out violently before it could be attributed to his weaning off the drug. Zoloft can do what it's supposed to do in treating depression but not always for everyone, some people's minds are different and don't need them, or react badly to them.

For a teenager at 17, who isn't as mature as you or up with your way of thinking, when he goes to find something he bought that you took, and threw away without asking him, he is going to see that as a violation of his privacy and rights and flip. Violently? No. I'm not sure if this is a one off or a regular thing. If it's regular, call the police next time because it's the only way you'll get through the message to him that it's not acceptable if he's not listening to you.

When you talk to him about his actions and how it was wrong, start with "I understand how you felt when we took the bodybuilding stuff away ..." because he needs to trust you, especially if you're overseeing his medication, and what you did won't evoke trust. So yes he is wrong, but you both need to take responsibility for your roles in the argument.

At 17 you still have the right to do what you think is best, but you are also raising a boy who is soon to be a man so treating him like that isn't going to help. He's not 7. Let him have his voice instead of deciding for him all the time.

You said your sons behaviour became strange about being put on Zoloft. Be vary wary what medication you give him, get second opinions and decide for yourselves what he needs and doesn't need. 17 is young to be put on anti-depressants. If he's flipped out since then but is now weaning off, understand what he might be going through. You've tested him for street drugs but he's on a legal one. I was given anti-depressants as a teenager and lasted 2 weeks. They were terrible and I didn't need them. Doctors like to go the medication route a lot. Just be aware of his behaviour and it's causes and reactions. If he was good before the meds, cut him some slack. Wait a few weeks until he's weaned off and re-evaluate.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

KanDo said:


> Absolutely have to disagree. This type of behavior, the acne, etc. all point to steroid use. Steroids are incredibly common in the body building community. Talk with his doc. Do not put up with this physical abuse from your son in the future.


Dude, Seriously, read back, my first response was steroids, but steroids are NOT a supplement. Read a little more, the kid changed medications, he is unstable. It has NOTHING to do with the body-building supplements that she mentioned.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

ShawnD said:


> -try to rob someone for $100 (yes supplements cost that much)
> -they get angry and punch you in the face
> -post on an internet forum about how you got punched in the face after robbing someone and how it's totally their fault
> 
> ...


Mate, I like your style, you have a way of getting the point across. Not just with attitude like some here, but with a bit of off the wall info too.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Get him an appointment with an endocrinologist who has an interest in supporting his body building and also experience with mental health issues and rx. He can get some tests done and learn how to manage both his medication and his body building. He needs some facts and some expert guidance in how to proceed. You cannot stop him from wanting to do body building, but you can help him to be as healthy as he could be under the circumstances. A doctor who will do more showing how to do things right and expertly will be so much more valuable than a doctor who doesn't understand the supplements and the body building, and tries to yank everything away. To get someone to change their path, first it is incredibly helpful to join them on theirs. His supplements and Rx should be stored in the kitchen and clearly labelled and there should be a printed schedule of what he takes and when. If he wants to use steroids, fine, but he should be able to look at exam results and a diary of his symptoms so that he can decide if this is a good choice for him or not. He needs control over his own body for now, many teens have chosen to do a lot worse, I would loosen up the attitude for a bit in order to gain ground of being supportive and therefore having more information and transparency and less being in the dark and creating situations of violence. Taking away his stuff was drastic, I understand how you felt, you wanted to help, but then he was upset and this also caused hormonal surgest of frustation and so forth. Some things are dangerous when you discontinue them, it doesn't matter that they ought not to have been started in the first place, you create a situation by sudden deprivation, the body cannot really adjust that quickly to being deprived of something it's got used to, and the mind, well, psychological plus physical, you can see how that went. A brain MRI might be useful to make sure there are no changes from the norm. In addition to an endocrinologist. A young person needs information to be healthy and well, it is time for him to start having it. There might also be contraindications to some stuff with his meds, probably he has not read the fine print and doesn't understand taking one thing maybe he cannot take another thing safely, a consultation with the pharmacist who is willing to take time to help him understand his primary mental health rx and other rx is useful.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd like to chime in here and just offer that when your 17 year old son throws and "tantrum" and destroys the house, MAKE him clean it up. Don't do it yourself, or your husband; the kid is old enough to clean up after himself and take some responsibility.

As far as the meds, I hope he's doing better.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

needymom said:


> My son's behaviour got strange after being put on zoloft.


So you threw his legal natural supplements away?

That makes no sense.
If he changed after taking the Zoloft you should throw the Zoloft away.

He seems to have been out of line (Although still not enough enough to say) but you were out of line to begin with.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Screenp2 said:


> You thought.. do you have anything to back that up other than your feelings..
> 
> How would you feel if you came home and someone threw out your things, that cost more than you think, because they 'felt like' it was doing something you didn't like.
> 
> ...


Dude...spare us the body builder crusade. Her sone is clearly unstable and you think his actions are justified cause he's a juicer?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

You people defending this are missing the point. The kid was about to punch his mom then DID punch his father step father? over freaking supplements?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> He seems to have been out of line (Although still not enough enough to say) but you were out of line to begin with.


soo, if your wife made a decision about your MINOR child and he didnt like it, it would be fine for him to physically attack your wife?
awesome.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

You've taught him improper response by example. He was unstable so you invaded his privacy and threw away something you just guessed might be the culprit. He responded similarly inappropriately.

My instinct tells me there is likely a pattern of this kind of over the top behavior in the family.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> soo, if your wife made a decision about your MINOR child and he didnt like it, it would be fine for him to physically attack your wife?
> awesome.


No not at all but bear in mind THEY put the kid on psychoactive drugs THEN his demeanor changed THEN they start messing with his perfectly harmless supplements because they think that`s the problem?
WTF?

MY point is we`re getting nothing close to the actual story here.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> No not at all but bear in mind THEY put the kid on psychoactive drugs THEN his demeanor changed THEN they start messing with his perfectly harmless supplements because they think that`s the problem?
> WTF?
> 
> MY point is we`re getting nothing close to the actual story here.


i agree.

i think that if the parents 'thought' the supplements were harmful they had every right as parents of a minor to take them.
they should have then investigated the supplements then acted accordingly on scientific evidence they found.

i also agree they should have also acted on the drugs too due to the timing.


----------



## KirkSpock (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with other posters: not nearly enough information. My initial response was laughter….because if I ever tried anything like that with my parents, not only would I have had my ass handed to me, but I would probably have been thrown out of the house. I’m not saying the same should have occurred (especially since you mentioned Zoloft….wtf???) here, but from your posts, you’ve done nothing to alter your sons behavior: he sounds like a spoiled brat having a temper tantrum, and why not? He can threaten his mom and punch his dad in the face with impunity. 
As for those justifying the anger and violence because the parents threw out the supplements, I have to disagree: until he is 18, lives in his own house, makes his own income, and is completely dependent from mommy and daddy, then guess what? Their way or the highway. If he doesn’t like it, he can always move into his own apartment and live on his own income. And I don’t care if they took his entire wardrobe and burned it on the grass….physical violence is never an option unless physical violence is being used against you. You don’t punch your mother and father in the face because they did their jobs as parents and took things they perceived as dangerous away from you, NO MATTER HOW WRONG OR MISGUIDED THAT DECISION WAS. Drinking alcohol in Cuba, punching another student…..if he had my parents, his tv would be gone, his car would be gone, his computer would be gone, only to return when the behavior changed. 
When I was 17, I HATED my “evil parents” for (in hindsight) being good parents. Imagine my surprise when I discovered at 17 that I was not the end all be all of the universe and that, perhaps, I did NOT know everything. I have my parents to thank for that because when I acted like a **** (and let me tell you, acting like a **** is common amongst this age group) I was called on it, punished for it, and ultimately was forced to change my behavior or MOVE OUT. Discipline is a GOOD THING when dished out appropriately. Again, you have only posted a FEW times so I don’t have much to work with, but it sounds like a few crocodile tears later, and there’s NO PUNISHMENT whatsoever for your 17 year old son. What kind of lessons is he learning from this? Your son is going to be 18 soon, and many people don't remember how hard of a transition it is going from "underage" where your cuteness and youth can get you by (and out of trouble) to a full fledged adult. NOW is the time to start expecting him to act like an adult, or you risk him acting like a spoiled 17 year old well into his 20's. At least, that's my humble opinion.

What stops me here from being too harsh on the OP is the Zoloft, which I believe CAN be a major factor in behavior changes. Why was he on Zoloft? If this was a RARE outburst stemming only from Zoloft, then it might be forgiven because those drugs can affect you in bad ways and nobody can control chemical reactions occurring in their body (any more than some women can’t help but be grouchy during “their time”). But why was he on the Zoloft to begin with?

As for the Bong, I am assuming he’s smoking grass out of it….which would CALM him, not make him angrier. That said, he could be smoking OTHER things out of the bong, such as Salvia Denorum which is an over the counter psychotropic plant (I know, I’ve smoked it myself….YIKES!) that CAN cause you to have hallucinations and act strangely….but only for 10 – 15 minutes.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think he's just a minor having a temper tantrum (though again, just going off the information given). She said his behaviour got weird AFTER the Zoloft. No one knows why he was given it. I'm not sure the OP is coming back to explain.

If this is the truth, then his outburst could be a reaction to his weaning off them as she said. He is only 17, his reactions won't be as mature as a 37 year olds. They aggravated him, he is a minor yes but come on people. He is not a 7 year old child. They should have talked to him about it first. At least taken them away and then sat down and explained it to him. Like I said before, let him wean off the Zoloft completely and then re-evaluate his behaviour. There is no excuse for violence and it should be dealt with (consequences, if it happens again police etc whatever their decision as his parents are) but there is no excuse for parents failing to realise other factors in this situation. I don't believe it is just that he got mad over nothing and he lashed out. They need to realise how their actions and choices contributed to this too.

If a parent says their son got strange after being put on meds, became violent after they took something away from him that was his, and is now in the process of weaning off the meds ... they need to be aware of what could be going on. It could be that he has anger issues no doubt. Or it could be the meds and the failure to see how everything is affecting him. Until you eliminate the meds, I don't believe it's fair to the son to pass judgement.


----------

